# Vehicle Sign Writing



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

I need my truck sign written has anyone know where I can get this done


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you mean the matter written on the truck doors ?


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I have a pick up and want to sign write it


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Vehicle Graphics :: Dubai :: UAE :: Work Gallery

Colour Tech LLC - Vehicle Graphics - Dubai - UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you want it painted on or just a magnet to place on the vehicle? We got magnets made in karama for my marine society group and can ask the guy who did that if he does vehicle/outdoorsy type magnets, which would think isnt that different.


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

I want the ones that stick on I think it is vinyl


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you mean foiling? 

Search Foil a Car UAE in Google if that's the case.


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

Same thing ish but just want signs stating company name and numbers


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

If you want to know the location .... you'll find those people in Sharjah Industrial and/or Awir (ras al khor) garage area .


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Be warned there are RTA regulations covering this kind of thing. Give them a call for 5 different answers each time you phone and none of them correct when you come to register your vehicle.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Be warned there are RTA regulations covering this kind of thing. Give them a call for 5 different answers each time you phone and none of them correct when you come to register your vehicle.


This info on the truck door is infact a mandatory requirement of RTA ... the 'writings' you're referring to are of another sort


----------

